# Need to find someone to adopt CA Desert Tortoise



## JohnnyB65 (Jul 7, 2018)

I may have to move out of CA and I don't know anyone who can adopt him. I really don't know how to go about this and I'm hopping I can find a responsible person in the Southern CA High desert. I've had him for 10 years and he is used to hibernating outside every year.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 7, 2018)

I think @ascott is also in the High Desert. She may be able to help you.


----------



## ascott (Jul 7, 2018)

JohnnyB65 said:


> I may have to move out of CA and I don't know anyone who can adopt him. I really don't know how to go about this and I'm hopping I can find a responsible person in the Southern CA High desert. I've had him for 10 years and he is used to hibernating outside every year.



Hi....what can I do for you?


----------



## ascott (Jul 7, 2018)

JohnnyB65 said:


> I may have to move out of CA and I don't know anyone who can adopt him. I really don't know how to go about this and I'm hopping I can find a responsible person in the Southern CA High desert. I've had him for 10 years and he is used to hibernating outside every year.



I have spoken to another Forum member and there is a possible adopter with that member


----------



## bigred (Jul 8, 2018)

It would absolutely be my pleasure to give that guy a good home. I'm 52 years old and I probably have about that same amount of experience. My mom hatched desert torts when I was a kid.


----------



## JohnnyB65 (Jul 8, 2018)

This is going to be hard because I’ve had him for so long and I know I’m going to miss him following me around the yard like a puppy.

I just read another tread that is making me nervous about who I give it to, https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/r...an-care-for-a-dt-must-find-him-a-home.164309/


----------



## ascott (Jul 8, 2018)

JohnnyB65 said:


> View attachment 244477
> This is going to be hard because I’ve had him for so long and I know I’m going to miss him following me around the yard like a puppy.
> 
> I just read another tread that is making me nervous about who I give it to, https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/r...an-care-for-a-dt-must-find-him-a-home.164309/



I totally understand....the member I was referring to about adopting is bigred.


----------



## bigred (Jul 8, 2018)

Give me a call if you would 714 726 5415 my name is Ed. I've hibernated tortoises before, hatched about 200 redfoots. If you would call me please
Thank you


----------



## ascott (Jul 8, 2018)

bigred said:


> Give me a call if you would 714 726 5415 my name is Ed. I've hibernated tortoises before, hatched about 200 redfoots. If you would call me please
> Thank you




Uh Ed, I privately gave your phone number.....well, so it would not be publicly posted -


----------

